# Can Xenons be added afterwords



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

I ordered by 2003 BMW 330i last week and today when i called them to order the xenon lights , i was too late, the car is already in production and nothing can be changed now. Can i get the Xenons installed afterwords from the dealer or somehwere and if "YES" how much will it cost me?
Thanks in advance
R


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, swearing might be in order...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

They can be added afterwards, but you won't get autoleveling to work. It will run about 1000+ from Bekkers.com


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

desiguyincali said:


> *I ordered by 2003 BMW 330i last week and today when i called them to order the xenon lights , i was too late, the car is already in production and nothing can be changed now. Can i get the Xenons installed afterwords from the dealer or somehwere and if "YES" how much will it cost me?
> Thanks in advance
> R *


and when ordering from Bekker, don't expect them to work perfect, I have heard nightmare story of a meltdown, nothing is like getting from factory day one.... don't ask Bekker this, because they will persist on ignorance... good luck though


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks for all your replies. Can we just replace the normal bulbs with the xenon bulbs? I dont care about the autoleveling but i like brighter light of Xenons....


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

The xenon lights aren't just different bulbs - it's a whole system that requires ballasts and new wiring (i.e. not cheap).


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

You could always re-order...
Other than that, you have to stick with halogens.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

*Yes, you can add them aftermarket...*

I added them to my 00 M roadster. I got 'em from supreme power parts, but www.leatherz.com sells 'em now. I highly recommend the Maddux boys at eatherz. The kit with ballast and bulbs will run your about $550 or so. BTW, they work great ! They look just like OEM to me.
Tom


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I think you should try out the regular lights for a while and see how you like them. The BMW halogens are excellent and I don't think I would swap them out for aftermarkets.

BTW when I ordered my 2001 I did the same thing as you. I placed the order without the Xenon's but then called and added them a week later . . . I got lucky and they were able to add it but from some reason BMW is really building these cars fast nowadays.

My car(the 2003) wasn't supposed to be even started yet meanwhile I called yesterday and it's at status 160 :yikes: 

They really must be pushing the sold cars ahead of the others . . .


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Have you taken delivery of your car yet?

If not, walk away from it and order another one. The dealer will not have trouble moving a 330i. 

Do not make compromises on cars like these. Not on new ones, and not on aftermarket parts or services either. Get what you want.

You will go a little nuts waiting for another car however...


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

Unfortunately I can not back out of the deal now. I am taking the European Dilevery and have already paid for the car. also I have my tickets booked for the germany trip. Its gonna be a lot of hastle to change everything.


----------



## rkny (May 29, 2002)

desiguyincali said:


> *Unfortunately I can not back out of the deal now. I am taking the European Dilevery and have already paid for the car. also I have my tickets booked for the germany trip. Its gonna be a lot of hastle to change everything. *


if it's any comfort, I went through a very similar experience -- decided not to get it, then changed my mind, then changed it back, then it was too late. I also had a European Delivery order, and one of the first few nights after picking up the car I was driving through the Swiss alps on a dark and windy road, and was very, very pleased with the halogens -- I thought they were more than adequate, was 100 times better than the lights in my old Honda and was glad I didn't get the xenons. YMMV, but have fun in Europe!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I absolutely agree . . . the regular halogens are excellent lights 
The Xenon's are not as essential as the sport package or anything like that . . . I REALLY wouldn't stress over it . . .


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks rkny,
U put my mind to rest. I think i should forget worrying about the Xenons and start enjoying the feeling of going to own a new Bimmer
RKNY do you have any suggestions or DO not do things for my European Dilevery. Any places i should not miss????
Thanks
Rohit


----------



## rkny (May 29, 2002)

desiguyincali said:


> *Thanks rkny,
> U put my mind to rest. I think i should forget worrying about the Xenons and start enjoying the feeling of going to own a new Bimmer
> RKNY do you have any suggestions or DO not do things for my European Dilevery. Any places i should not miss????
> Thanks
> Rohit *


gosh, there's so many things to do -- I had planned a 2 week vacation and I literally could've spent the whole two weeks driving (but didn't). I guess everyone suggests Neuschwanstein as a must see. Switzerland was beautiful when I went. The romantic road was also quite an experience -- it all depends on what you're looking for, but you won't be bored, however long you decide to stay (PM me if you want particulars about a location). I guess I would emphasize the value of a good atlas and detailed maps (if you don't have the Nav) and plan your routes in advance, especially if you're not familar with the language. Also, DO enjoy the drive and don't be in a hurry to get to a destination. Do a search here -- you'll find plenty of write-ups on people's ED experience (and a couple of people just came back from one). I definitely had a lot of fun and would absolutely do ED again (it was especially fun for me since this is my first new car purchase).


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

desiguyincali said:


> *Thanks rkny,
> U put my mind to rest. I think i should forget worrying about the Xenons and start enjoying the feeling of going to own a new Bimmer
> RKNY do you have any suggestions or DO not do things for my European Dilevery. Any places i should not miss????
> Thanks
> Rohit *


Hey . . .I gave some reassuring words also . .. don't I get a thank you too


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

THANKS ALAN :bigpimp:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

desiguyincali said:


> *THANKS ALAN :bigpimp: *


I feel a lot better now :thumbup:


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

Alan, I am so releved now .....it was a burden on my heart


----------



## Z4Me (Oct 10, 2002)

*Appreciated the comments..*

My Z4 is 16 days out (or less) and when asked about the Xenons my knee-jerk reaction was no. That's about the only choice I've questioned since ordering in September. Glad to put that to rest based on your comments!


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

I went through the same thing, in the end the halogens are in my opinion BETTER than the xenons.

In my opinion the xenons are SO freaking bright that any hope of having night vision outside of the focused area is very difficult. On the streets where you have some streetlights this is not as big of a problem, but in the darkness I find on my way home without streetlights, it's rather scary knowing that the car is easily driving faster than the headlamps and I can see. 

The halogens are more than sufficient for all driving situations.

Xenons, have "cool factor" which can be hard to quantify.

Xenons also, have a big 0.00 added to the car when reselling it.

Don't worry about your decision; you'll have an awesome time!


----------



## little<>< (May 7, 2002)

Honestly, I think it is a love it or hate it. The oncoming traffic hates it, and the person behind the wheel loves it. I was talking to a long-haul trucker friend of mine and he hates them for oncoming traffic. I said the BMW is better focused to the road than some of the other Xenon head lamp assembly's I see out there, even I can't stand the bad ones (perhaps they are add-ons). Having said that, after taking him for a ride at night he could appreciate why people like them.

Quite a bit of my driving is done down country roads, and the high beams are the best I've yet to drive with.

The thing that IRRITATES me to no end are all these idiots on the road that drive with their fog lights on 24x7 along with the full headlighting system. The worst are pickup truck drivers, particularly GMC (like the switch must be hidden or some thing, isn't there a light on the dash?), and Pontiac's. WTH is with these people? Fog lamps are for FOG, not regular night driving.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Xenons *can* be added after words, but the words employed are very important. I would suggest something along the lines, "I'd like to have Xenons retrofit on my car please. How much?"

Other words may not be as effective, such as, "My testicles itch... Do you have any Tinactin?" This is far less likely to get you Xenons.

(Couldn't resist, desiguyincali. Please don't take my ribbing personally  )


----------

